# Jewling?



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

How many people actually do this step? For me ive never actually seen a great improvement for the amoumt of time it takes to do. Also not seen any decent 50/50 shots to prove me otherwise. Has anyone got any? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I think Dave KG has a post on that somewhere.


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Cant find it!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

How many cars have you taken the time to jewel? And have you compared them side by side with a car you didn't jewel?
What were your products and processes when you do try it?

Its not a 50/50 type of improvement, this is the essence of detailing, lots of time to gain perhaps a percent or 2 improvement. Especially if you have refined really well. 

I personally believe in it as a step past simple refining, but very few people require it these days


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As per Matt, with any polishing, diminishing returns do set in.

Take a bad car and it looks 70% better after compounding, refining will add that extra 25%, but if you seek perfection, then jewelling is the icing :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

From here http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/scholl-concepts-s40.html made me 



> No matter how good your sealant or wax is, you will not achieve a perfect looking paint finish unless you spend time polishing it properly first. And not just until you think it looks good enough either. You need to dedicate yourself to the cause and keep going, refining it further and further and further. If you do, something magical will happen: the clearcoat will end up looking thicker, and almost like it's sitting proud of the paint finish. Its glass-like depth and clarity will amaze you, and you will know perfection. If this is what you seek, SCHOLL Concepts S40 will get you there.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mike Phillips definition of Jewelling taken from this Autogeek Thread and a video demonstrating his technique:

_*Jewelling - Definition*
The final machine polishing step in which an ultra soft foam finishing pad with no mechanical abrading ability, (in and of itself), is used with a high lubricity ultra fine finishing polish to remove any remaining microscopic surface imperfections out of an automotive paint finish usually after the paint has been previously put through a series of machine compounding and polishing procedures to create a near perfect finish to start with._






Hope this helps.

Alan W


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I resisted the temptation to compound my car at the weekend, using sonax ppf the results were gawjus....but now I'm frustrated again after following this post🤔😵😂😀

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> I resisted the temptation to compound my car at the weekend, using sonax ppf the results were gawjus....but now I'm frustrated again after following this post🤔😵😂😀
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


It's a process for concourse cars really :buffer:

Yes you can do it but you shouldn't have to if your finishing stage is perfect :thumb:

I done it once on a blue mustang which won it's group last year only on the bonnet and to be honest it took forever and there wasn't any difference at all because the rest of the cars paint was in great condition :thumb:


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Thats what i thought!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The difference is marginal _*if*_ the final stage of finish polishing has been done to a very high standard but some people are also after the very best finish and shine achievable from their paint and have the time to enjoy the process and know the gloss and finish can't be bettered. 

Preparation of the paint surface prior to the LSP is the key - the LSP only adds protection! :devil:

Alan W


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

It's like going back over a well written sentence in good handwriting and putting a few dots on the i's.

As stangalang said, it will add an extra few %. I like using Scholl S40 for a crazy finish on dark paint. I notice as I'm working it that it darkens black paint. If a customer wants me to do it then I'm doing it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSvkmyGBBPi/
Always Jewilling yesterday I used Rupes Ultra gloss it gives nice finish in 911 turbo S racing yellow


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

To mirror what has been said before, its very hard to notice it on a 50/50 however the overall finished item I find is a much better finish.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm...food for thought👍

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Not really worth doing on modern paints because of all the OEM orange peel you get. In this instance, wet sanding the car first would deliver a greater percentile improvement.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's why it's only useful for show cars.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I have to disagree, this x5 benefited from a spot of jewelling...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

gibbo555 said:


> I have to disagree, this x5 benefited from a spot of jewelling...


Yeh it looks good inside but it still has a lot of orange peel that is ruining the finish so it's pointless if it's not flat, plus you can get that finish with just normal refining technique :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

chongo said:


> Yeh it looks good inside but it still has a lot of orange peel that is ruining the finish so it's pointless if it's not flat, plus you can get that finish with just normal refining technique :thumb:


Wasted my time on this one then :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I think we’ll just need to agree to disagree on this one guys! :lol:

However, I will continue to derive pleasure and satisfaction from jewelling my paint to achieve the very best finish I can. 

Alan W


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I think we'll just need to agree to disagree on this one guys! :lol:
> 
> However, I will continue to derive pleasure and satisfaction from jewelling my paint to achieve the very best finish I can.
> 
> Alan W


+1:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Jewelling may not be for everyone or for every car but with the product like Menz 85RD or whatever it is called now, it can add a nice amount of gloss


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I find the jewelling stage very satisfying. To see such a crisp and reflective finish that maybe gives an extra few percent over a single stage machine polish just makes me feel good.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sawel said:


> I find the jewelling stage very satisfying. To see such a crisp and reflective finish that maybe gives an extra few percent over a single stage machine polish just makes me feel good.


is this after you have removed every single swirl? That's probably the only time I would do it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> is this after you have removed every single swirl? That's probably the only time I would do it.


jewling is not just for perfect paint, yes we would all love our paint to be perfect, but not many of us have. whether there are some scratches you cant remove or orange peal that cant be moved, Its about getting the best out of what you have. Any machine polished paint will look better jeweled even if its not perfect.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

chongo said:


> is this after you have removed every single swirl? That's probably the only time I would do it.


If time is no issue I jewel after I've compounded to the point where I'm satisfied with the condition of the paint. Deeper scratches minimised and swirling gone.

If time is an issue then I don't normally jewel but compound and follow up with a pad and polish that has enough bite and good finishing ability to remove most of the remaining defects.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> jewling is not just for perfect paint, yes we would all love our paint to be perfect, but not many of us have. whether there are some scratches you cant remove or orange peal that cant be moved, Its about getting the best out of what you have. Any machine polished paint will look better jeweled even if its not perfect.


Any machine paint will NOT look good if you jewel it with orange peel and imperfections so it's a waste of time. You can still get fantastic results from just refining paint with imperfections left in the paint:thumb: so it's a waste of time if you ask me. If the paint isn't at the stage it needs jeweling then what's the point.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> Any machine paint will NOT look good if you jewel it with orange peel and imperfections so it's a waste of time. You can still get fantastic results from just refining paint with imperfections left in the paint:thumb: so it's a waste of time if you ask me. If the paint isn't at the stage it needs jeweling then what's the point.


I agree you can get great results from refining, but it will look that even better if you jewel it, even if it has imperfections.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

I get a huge amount of personal satisfaction from the jeweling stage, and to be honest it's just about all the polishing that gets done to most of my cars during their lifetime, once the first full correction detail is complete.
If I didn't jewel once in a while my DAs would sit idle for years at a time!


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I've spent hours fine jewelling. Weeks in fact. I couldn't see a single difference at all.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

f4780y said:


> I get a huge amount of personal satisfaction from the jeweling stage, and to be honest it's just about all the polishing that gets done to most of my cars during their lifetime, once the first full correction detail is complete.
> If I didn't jewel once in a while my DAs would sit idle for years at a time!


SNAP! :buffer:

Exactly the same here and no excuse to buy new products either. :lol:

Alan W


----------

